# Naturally born feral?



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a question, how can you tell if your cat is feral or not?

Downtown by the docks, there is a rocky breakwater where a colony of feral cats live.

I was down there one day 2 years ago and found a tiny little kitten. Maybe 3 weeks old? She let me pick her up, so I had to take her home with me. She wasn't afraid of me, and very cuddly.

Two years later and she's still with me. A little skiddish, but loves to be held like a baby when I'm sitting on the computer. Likes biting people a lot when they pet her. I don't know if that was a learned behaviour or not. She's definitely a maine ****.

So my question is, are they naturally born feral in colonies? I'm suspicious that maybe someone just dumped her off there because they knew that a cat colony lived there. I didn't see any other kittens that looked like her.

Opinions?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Certain breeds have traits, of course. However, I think a feral kitten caught young can be socialized rather easily. That baby was so young to leave its mother, but you've obviously done a very good job raising her!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You got her young enough to socialize her.
Ive gotten older fosters who were in feral colonies because they were dumped off by uncaring people. 

When they get excited and bite I loudly say "NO" and look at them for about 10 seconds and then go on as if nothing happened. They learn quickly the biting is not acceptable.

Never use your hands to play with a cat.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ferals and House cats are both the same type of domestic cat, just that if they are denied human contact before 8 weeks they will be feral. When you found the kitten (or the kitten found you) she was only 3 weeks before Mom told her to fear you.


----------



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

